# WD VelociRaptor Questions



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi everybody:

WD only lists the 150GB VelociRaptor in a *backplate-ready* version. The 300GB is apparently available in both backplate-ready and standard versions.

What, exactly, does *backplate-ready* mean? Can backplate-ready drives be installed in a conventional manner too? Is there any advantage or disadvantage to using a backplate-ready drive instead of a conventional one?

These are questions I can't seem to find answers to, but I'll bet someone in this forum knows. 

Pete


----------



## KBD (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually i just looked at their site and they have 3 versions available:

2.5", 3.5" backlplane ready, 3.5" SATA-cable connect

the 3.5" SATA-cable connect is model: WD3000GLFS. It has a heatsink and a non-standard SATA connector location

the 2.5" is the enterprise version without heatsink, model numbers: WD3000BLFS & WD1500BLFS 

And finally the 3.5" backplane-ready comes with new heatsink and  standard SATA connector location. Those are model numbers: WD3000HLFS, WD1500HLFS and the 74GB version not listed but available - WD740HLFS

Thats the difference between them AFAIK.


----------



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

It's interesting to note that *all* the 3.5" VelociRaptor drives are 2.5" drives in a 3.5" enterprise-class mounting frame. I'm also quite sure that the 74GB version has been discontinued and the only ones still available are items in stock somewhere.

I'd still like to know what "backplate-ready" means. Is it a different kind of mounting configuration? The standard kind of mounting configuration? Something entirely different? Lord knows Google hasn't heoped me answer that question, but I may be using the wrong search criteria. 

Pete


----------



## Disparia (Oct 5, 2008)

In this case it means that it's connectors are placed as they would be on a standard 3.5" drive, so it can be used in 3.5" swap bays.


----------



## KBD (Oct 5, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> In this case it means that it's connectors are placed as they would be on a standard 3.5" drive, so it can be used in 3.5" swap bays.



thats exactly what i thought

In regards to the 74GB version being discontinued i'm not aware of that, a number of stores carry it. They just came out with it so id be very surprised if it was discontinued. Im actually getting 2 of them for RAID 0.


----------



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

Jizzler said:


> In this case it means that it's connectors are placed as they would be on a standard 3.5" drive, so it can be used in 3.5" swap bays.


Does that, in turn, mean that the backplate-ready 3.5" drives can be used in standard 3.5" internal drive bays like those found in a common ATX Mid Tower Computer Case like my Antec P180?

I'm really not trying to be difficult. I simply want to be sure that I completely understand this before I order.

Pete


----------



## KBD (Oct 5, 2008)

PGR said:


> Does that, in turn, mean that the backplate-ready 3.5" drives can be used in standard 3.5" internal drive bays like those found in a common ATX Mid Tower Computer Case like my Antec P180?
> 
> I'm really not trying to be difficult. I simply want to be sure that I completely understand this before I order.
> 
> Pete



thats correct. If you are going to pick up a veloci thats the one you want to get. It has a new & improved heatsink and fits in a desktop case like any other HDD.


----------



## PGR (Oct 5, 2008)

KBD said:


> In regards to the 74GB version being discontinued i'm not aware of that, a number of stores carry it. They just came out with it so id be very surprised if it was discontinued. Im actually getting 2 of them for RAID 0.


Well "new" could be another explanation why so few places have them in stock. I googled WD740HLFS and the first 2 pages of results only produced 2 vendors who _might_ have them in stock and neither one was a company I'd ever heard of before. I also find it odd that there's no mention whatsoever of the WD740HLFS drive in Western Digital's own website.

A 74GB VelociRaptor would fit my specific needs quite nicely, though. I'm building a brand new system and I always use one drive exclusively for the operating system and application programs, and using a 150GB drive for that would actually be a waste of hard drive real estate. My current system (XP Pro and lots of software suites and apps) resides on a 36GB WD360GD Raptor and I still have just shy of 9.5GB of free space left on that drive.

I'm ready to buy, though, so I'll probably end up with a WD1500HLFS for my program drive.

Pete


----------



## KBD (Oct 6, 2008)

Its your choice, but if you only need a 74GB why buy a 150GB? For starters, the latter will cost you about $40-50 more. When i search for 74GB veloci the first hit is provantage.com, they are a pretty big etailer i'm surprised you never heard of them.  I'll prolly be picking mine from them as i've bought from them before unless of course newegg starts carrying them. I think the reason a lot of stores dont carry it is because its so new, if you wait a bit longer i'm sure you'll see at other retailers as well.


----------



## PGR (Oct 6, 2008)

I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to have to build a multi-boot system. For my own recreational use, I'm going to go with Vista Ultimate x64, but I _*have to*_ have access to 32-bit XP Professional as well because some of the custom software I need to run for work insists on it. In addition, I think it's time for me to find out what Linux is all about.

A 74GB drive might get a bit crowded with 3 partitions and 3 operating systems on it, but the 150 will have plenty of room.

Pete


----------



## KBD (Oct 6, 2008)

in that case get a 150GB, it would make more sense. There are good guides on the web that will tell you exactly how to set up multiple boot systems.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 6, 2008)

PGR said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to have to build a multi-boot system. For my own recreational use, I'm going to go with Vista Ultimate x64, but I _*have to*_ have access to 32-bit XP Professional as well because some of the custom software I need to run for work insists on it. In addition, I think it's time for me to find out what Linux is all about.
> 
> A 74GB drive might get a bit crowded with 3 partitions and 3 operating systems on it, but the 150 will have plenty of room.
> 
> Pete



Depending on the software you need to run, could run Windows XP in a virtual machine, linux too.

Not having to reboot is nice and backups are easy.


----------

